# Just like a real tandem....hehehehe...



## MCF (Apr 13, 2004)

http://www.x2cycle.com/


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

Hmmm... so is it a rack with a built in "bike attacher", or is it a "bike attacher" with a built in rack?

I honestly could actually see dragging my wife up a long climb with that thing, but I'm sure she'd want nothing to do with it. 

Imagine the fun when we get to the technical descent! "Just hang on, honey! Wheeeeeeeee!"


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

A friend of mine which has a bike tour company often does that on begginers group rides. If one guy or gal is suffering on a long climb, he ties his bike to tow the other rider and help him get to the top.

He just uses a standard rope he got from someplace, nothing techie. 

The deal is that the guy being towed must understand that it only helps him to pedal, they won't pull him without any effort. Also, sometimes the guy being towed tends to fall becuase the ride feels different.


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

rzozaya1969 said:


> The deal is that the guy being towed must understand that it only helps him to pedal, they won't pull him without any effort. Also, sometimes the guy being towed tends to fall becuase the ride feels different.


But, if the towed rider doesn't match the lead rider's speed exactly, he's either contributing nothing, or else overtaking.


----------



## Evil Patrick (Sep 13, 2004)

Speedub.Nate said:


> But, if the towed rider doesn't match the lead rider's speed exactly, he's either contributing nothing, or else overtaking.


Well, maybe "overtaking" just causes the telescoping tube to collapse.

A MUCH more marketable idea is a telescoping tube that mounts to the front of your bike,
extends forward to covertly attach to the seat tube of an unsuspecting rider in front of you
and detaches and fully retracts in 2 milliseconds via the thumb-activated remote.


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

That'd be awsome. Once you make one, could I use it to reach out and goose the missus' hiney when she starts to slow down?


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Speedub.Nate said:


> But, if the towed rider doesn't match the lead rider's speed exactly, he's either contributing nothing, or else overtaking.


I think that being towed helps, but the towed must peddal. The guy leader only contributes to his momentum, not does the whole thing. I think this helps a bit on long climbs, for flats or downhills it's no good.


----------



## SnowMongoose (Feb 18, 2007)

Come on Nate, you know your legs always have at least enough juice left to hammer towards _that_ goal


----------



## Maida7 (Apr 29, 2005)

According to the web site the back bike can actualy push the front bike. So both bikes can do the work. This would be really helpful to get my kid to the top of some of the big downhills that I keep telling him about. Theres also a video on the site. It's a good idea. I wonder how well it would work on rough trails?


----------



## Evil Patrick (Sep 13, 2004)

Yeah. You should probably first test it out on, say...

The first downhill on Toads Wild Ride and the entrance to Horsethief Bench

Take a video camera, please.


----------



## thebigred67 (Mar 29, 2005)

Evil Patrick said:


> Yeah. You should probably first test it out on, say...
> 
> The first downhill on Toads Wild Ride and the entrance to Horsethief Bench
> 
> Take a video camera, please.


LOL!


----------



## Brown_Teeth (Jan 15, 2004)

Adventure racers use a bungie inside a hollow fishing pole to pull their mates along the mtn bike portion. This looks like a offshoot.


----------



## normonster (Jan 12, 2008)

*X2Cycle Review*

Hi,

I got to demo this product last summer. Very cool.
I posted a review and an action shot in the ROMP newsletter.

http://www.romp.org/news/pdf/0809.pdf

One thing I had a problem with was that the bar, when not extended for towing, would rattle somewhat. I found it was just easier to take the bar out of the rack and put it in my camelback, isnt a problem...

Norm


----------

